# Fresh hop flavour



## nosco (12/3/16)

Just on my 3rd (Simcoe) Mikkeller Single Hop Series IPA. Really really liked all 3 but as a noob it was hard to tell the difference between them. I think it's because they where fresh as you can get here. Bbf 26/2/17. The only other time I have tasted it was when Stone beers were first released in Australia. I've bought them since but have always been disappointed.

With my noob vocabulary the best I can describe it is a cross between pickled ginger and the fizziness of a Fruit Tingle. I fekn love it. With a good bit of bitterness to back it up its in my book the ipa holly Grail. The flavour stays with you long after you finish the beer.

I know there's plenty of threads about big hop flavour. Even as a noob I think that's not that hard. Just use ridiculous amounts of late hops. I did an ipa with 400g and hop shots (just coz I could) and I reackpn it was a lot like Pirate Life IIPA. It was a cracka but it didn't have the flavour I was after. I haven't tried stupid amounts of dry hopping yet. As a BIABer and no chiller I don't like my chances but I will have the option of 3v soon. So drunken rant over.....

1. What is this elusive flavour I am after?
2. Can I get it with no chill biab? (Probably been answered)
3. What's the most efficient way to use hops? (Or links)


----------



## Moog (8/4/20)

Can you share this recipie with me, I'd really love to brew a pirate life IIPA clone


----------

